# Working at Home



## dhodge71 (Mar 7, 2009)

I have found a psychologist that travels and sees children in their homes. She is wanting me to start doing her billing for her. Could anyone tell me about what would be a good price to charge for the service? I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## dragonflye (Mar 7, 2009)

I have experience working in a mental health department and depending on the psychiatrists office visits and if she takes insurance or not.  If she is willing to go through medicare, medicaid or certain insurances needing referrals then you should ask for a little more than you usually might.  I don't work from home so i'm unsure of the policy of billing from but if you have experience in mental health/behavior health billing then go for $15 and work from there.  Someone else might say $16 or $17.


----------

